# PALMGREN 250 MACHINING VISE



## Capt45 (Apr 9, 2020)

PALMGREN MACHINE VISE - tools - by owner - sale
					

Palmgren machine vise that's used but NOT abused. Can be used on a Mill or a Lathe. Model # 250....



					seks.craigslist.org


----------



## mikey (Apr 9, 2020)

That is a drill press vise. Not suitable for milling.


----------



## Capt45 (Apr 9, 2020)

I respectfully disagree Mikey, I've used it on a 1022 without any problems.  Hee's a pic of the backside of the vise showing the attachment which is OEM except for the hold down I machined so that I could attach to the compound.


----------



## mikey (Apr 9, 2020)

No offense meant. I own a similar Palmgren vise so I'm not altogether unfamiliar with them. How much jaw lift does yours have? I can see a work piece move in my vise as I tighten it, which is why I ask. Even if I wack the work piece down, I can't get it to sit dead vertical.


----------



## Capt45 (Apr 9, 2020)

I didn't take any offense Mike, I am totally a hobby machinist and work in thousandths not tenths. Anything I've used the vise for was simply to get a rough fit.  I agree it's not a Kurt or Orange vise, but with mini lathe or mine mill, it's worked for me.


----------



## Capt45 (Apr 19, 2020)

SPF


----------

